# Tales from The Green - The Magic Flute 2nd Edition Free Offer



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

It's been two years since I completed my first novel, The Magic Flute, and it was due for an overhaul. Today I'm here to announce the 2nd ediition of the first entry into the ongoing Tales from the Green series, and to celebrate I'm doing a free giveaway at Smashwords from now until May 1st. Just go here and use coupon code *UJ26V* for your free download. While you're there be sure to check out my other books and don't forget to leave a review!

*Amazon Customers* - I'm also working with Amazon customer service to allow those who have already purchased this book to receive the updated version if they so choose. Emails should be going out sometime in the near future though I wasn't given an ETA. New readers will get the newest version automatically, of course.

*Other Online Retailers * - Just a note to anyone who uses Barnes and Noble, Apple Store, Kobo, etc. Since I publish through Smashwords it will be several weeks before these stores receive the updated version. I recommend going straight to Smashwords (again, UJ26V for a free download) or Amazon if you want the 2nd edition. If you've already read the original version rest assured that the overall plot is unchanged and won't effect anything that happens in later sequels; the new edition just revises how it is told in some places (especially around the ending) while eliminating old typos and formatting errors. Think of this as the George Lucas edit with all the great special effects that should have been in the original but weren't

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tales from the Green Book One: The Magic Flute*


DRM-Free version and other formats available at Smashwords​
For a young boy named Alex Samuels, suburban life is a meaningless waste of time. Wake up, go to school, get kicked off the baseball team, beat the latest videogame, repeat as necessary. As he nears his thirteenth birthday his apathy knows no bounds. Things had been different when he had been a child, though. Back then he had believed in magic.

Fueled by his grandpa's fairy tales of his own supposed adventures in a magical world known as the Green, Alex had once believed he too could be a hero. That is until well-meaning parents had quashed his dreams with a harsh dose of reality. He long ago gave up on believing in fairy tales; too bad they never gave up on him! When his grandpa gave him the old wooden flute for his birthday it became one more piece of junk in his closet. That is, until, real life monsters from out of the old stories come to visit. Now, swept away by the magical song of the flute Alex finds himself in the Green, a wild land in which humans are a myth long forgotten. Join him as he rediscovers friendship, heroism, and the magic of his childhood that was once lost.

*Tales from the Green Book Two: The Wizard's Tome*


DRM-free version and other formats available at Smashwords​
The Tales from the Green saga continues! Though he struggled for weeks to find a way back to Earth, Alex finds himself returning to the Green to help his new found friends face the evil of the dragon Ssvalith. Even as he and the elf princess Kira embark on a quest in search of answers that will aid them in their fight the forces of the dragon begin to stir. Rampaging trolls answer the call of dark sorcery. The proud dwarves march against their former allies, the elves of the Mists. Wyrms skulk in the shadows.

To unravel prophecy and restore order to the Green, Alex will have to make new allies, endure new hardships, and face foes thought long vanquished. His grandpa's old stories won't be enough this time in guiding him toward his goal. The answers he needs may yet lie in the Tome of Kezerik.

*Tales from the Green Book Three: Spider's Web*


DRM-Free version and other formats available at Smashwords​
The adventures continue in the largest tale yet! At last accepting his role as the bearer of the Sword of Oaks, the boy hero Alex Samuels has come far during his time in the Green. Will his growing powers be enough, though, when enemies abound...even among his so-called allies? As friends abandon his side and foes plot his destruction, all will find themselves drawn into the Spider's Web...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. By all means start a thread about your book in the Book Bazaar, our forum where we feature our KindleBoards authors, and bookmark it so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future. You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Cheap and solid


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

PhillipA82 said:


> Cheap and solid


Closest thing I have to a review so far 

BTW, my author interview at Two Ends of the Pen is up today. Check it out here! I've also been blogging up a storm in the past week with news and Tales from the Green related notes and ideas, so feel free to stop on by my blog using the link in my signature.


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

New interview over at Indie Books Blog. Read it here and be sure to check out the other author interviews while you're there!


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

A lot has happened in the last week! First of all, you'll notice my snazzy new covers. Ronnell Porter, author of the Trinity Saga, approached me through a PM asking if I wanted him to make me up a cover, and of course I said yes! If you see him around the Writer's Cafe check out the other covers he did in his signature and you'll see that the man does good work.

I also have two new reviews over at Smashwords (the first is also at Amazon), which you can read here at Smashwords page for The Magic Flute.


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

To end out a great month I have a new 5-star review at Amazon 



> The Magic Flute, the first part in the Tales from the Green series, by S.D. Best harks back to the ancient tale of Beowulf and the later fantasies of Tolkien and C. S. Lewis but takes place in modern times. The young boy, Alex, struggles with the everyday challenges of growing up--parents whom he feels don't understand him, troubles in school, endless, boring sessions in therapy to cure him of an overactive imagination and make him a "normal" kid. Not even his grandfather, whose stories he loved as a child, can inspire him anymore. Life has truly become dull and meaningless. Until the day, he finds himself in the strange and mysterious Land of the Green, where he is thrown into the role of the hero. An ancient prophecy foretells that young Alex will be the savior of the Green, the one who will slay the terrible dragon. Now, Alex wishes sometimes he was back in his boring, bland life. However, he presses on and has adventures he could have never dreamed of. The Magic Flute is a tale full of elves, fairies, trolls, talking trees, mysterious songs, dangerous monsters, and exciting adventures. At its core, however, it is a story about growing up, making difficult choices, overcoming fear, making sacrifices for the good of society, about love and friendship. It is a thoroughly delightful book. Highly recommended.
> 
> Christa Polkinhorn, author
> Love of a Stonemason
> Path of Fire


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

The Wizard's Tome is up on Spalding's Racket today. You can see it here, though to be honest it'd be faster to just jump straight to Amazon using the links in my signature to download your own copy  Seriously, though, what Nick Spalding is doing for the indie author community with this blog is truly tremendous. People like him who spread the word are what helps the rest of us thrive.

Also, with NaNoWriMo starting as of yesterday, I've decided to throw my hat into the ring. Check it out on my blog. More details as things unfold.


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

Your covers are impressive!  My wife, myself, and our daughter are all doing NaNoWriMo as well.  I was a 2008 winner, but pulled up short in 2009.  It's a great event, albeit a little maddening for me.


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

Erick Flaig said:


> Your covers are impressive! My wife, myself, and our daughter are all doing NaNoWriMo as well. I was a 2008 winner, but pulled up short in 2009. It's a great event, albeit a little maddening for me.


As mentioned somewhere above, my covers were done for me by our own Ronnell Porter. As for NaNoWriMo, after comparing the number of words I normally manage to get down in a day I realized just what sort of task I have taken on. Oh well, the challenge is the fun, and I have a great idea to try out. The excuse to not edit as I go was exactly what it needed to get off the ground. We'll see what comes of it as the month unfolds.


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

A few days late due to the holiday weekend, but The Magic Flute was Friday's featured book at Bargain eBooks. Bargain eBooks is a blog by author Holly Hook that spotlights eBooks under $5, with a new entry featured every 24 hours. Every entry includes review excerpts in addition to the back cover blurb, so it's a great place to get a quick snapshot of discount books.


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

Haven't posted here in a while, but I just noticed a new review I had over at Amazon and just wanted to share. This is for TftG Book 1: The Magic Flute. Now if only I could get people who read book 2 to leave reviews every now and then I'd be in business.



> While I'm not a young adult any more, I do enjoy reading the books. Some are better than others. This one lands in the "better than others" category. I really enjoyed watching Alex slowly change from the bratty, self centered, 13 year old into someone who realizes that perhaps Grandpa wasn't as crazy as they all thought and that his actions (or inaction) could have serious outcomes for others. And maybe...just maybe...he could make a difference in The Green. I'll be buying book 2 and I'm looking forward to more of Alex's adventures.


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

Consider this a long awaited bump, for I finally have news worth posting. Delayed but not forgotten, the third installment of the Tales from the Green saga has been released! Readers, come with me as we take a trip into the Spider's Web...



See the first post in this thread for the most up-to-date announcements or go behind the scenes at http://sdbest.blogspot.com.​


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

Just a reminder that you still have until May 1st to grab a free copy of the newly revised 2nd edition of _The Magic Flute_ at Smashwords! Just use coupon code *UJ26V* and don't be afraid to tell me what you think.


----------

